# Looking for LGD male in Arkansas



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have been looking but not really found anything. I have a female Anatolian x Pyranees and am considering adding another, as I have begun moving my pigs to a larger pasture and will be also pasturing some goats there shortly. I am looking for a full Anatolian or Kangal male. I would like to have the option of breeding my female, but would also prefer a pup at this time. I do not really need to be breeding right away. Please post or pm me if you know of someone breeding quality LGD's in my area or have something available. I am not in a big hurry and want to make sure I get a good quality male in case I decide to keep him intact and breed my female later. I could travel a few hundred miles from central Arkansas for the right dog.


----------

